

$75m film being given away free, completely reinvents underwater cinematography - Alex3917
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfjEydlUdT8

======
Alex3917
See also some of the reactions from the 9 minute segment screened at TED:

<http://blog.ted.com/2009/02/twitter_snapsho_4.php>

